
Chrome's Sandbox Feature Infringes on Three Patents So Google Must Now Pay $20M - dbcooper
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/chromes-sandbox-feature-infringes-on-three-patents-so-google-must-now-pay-20m/
======
glandium
The three patents:
[https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43500](https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43500)
[https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43528](https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43528)
[https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43529](https://www.google.com/patents/USRE43529)

Edit: found the verdict:
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2017/02/13/google_verdict.pdf](https://regmedia.co.uk/2017/02/13/google_verdict.pdf)

